# Lethargic...



## The_Asa (Nov 12, 2008)

My Shield mantis has become somehow disabled overnight. It cannot support itself at all, but can still hang from the top of the lid by its legs. It is fat, even though I haven't fed it in a number of days, and I removed a small black "crust" from its back. The crust isn't really a crust though, it just brushed right off :huh: Still alive, able to wave around its raptorial arms and move antenna. I sprayed it with some water, hoping that might help. Has anyone experienced this specific affliction? Nothing is visibly clogged on the mantis and its eyes are clear.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2008)

Not going to get an answer. All I can say is similar things happen to all of us sooner or later.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 12, 2008)

Just trying! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine usually die when they act like that, sorry.


----------



## ismart (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it an adult? Could be old age.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 13, 2008)

Man, I'm so stupid  I was so caught up thinking about the black stuff on its back that I didn't notice that it was using all the warning signs of molting...molted last night. Thanks for the input anyway guys


----------



## ismart (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad it turned out okay!


----------



## mrblue (Nov 13, 2008)

easy enough to come in and say this with hindsight but... when i read your post the first thing that came to mind was a moult! it was mainly the "hasnt been fed for a while yet is still fat" that suggested to me an imminent moult. anyway, bit late now!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea, thats what I thought  too, just didn't want to get his hopes up.... NOT!


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, me too!!! I have seen that as well especially with my wide arms and giant asians!!!!


----------

